# Cut or Install?



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I found after a few years on a production framing crew that I was the cut man. Works better when you are the cut man and the foreman.

Everyone tried to get far ahead of me, but the faster the numbers come the faster I work!!!:thumbsup:

Forgot, in trimming I like to install, in siding I am an install man.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am always the cut man, can't seem to find the "right" person to take my place. They all think they can until the heat is on, then they fade.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I prefer to do both. Good help is hard to find.


----------

